# Maximum weight for pendant hanging from electrical cord



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

where are you really from ?

that's a great design (visually), but looks like a ton of work. these pendant fixtures would have to be listed with the cord you propose, and possibly that would be allowed. In my experience the fixtures supported from the cord have a higher failure rate, and often use cheap plastic fittings which are unreliable and prone to breakage.


----------

